# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Mentaliteti i turmës dhe individi i lirë

## Albo

E kam prekur këtë ceshtje ne shume tema dhe dikustime qe kam patur ne kete forum me shume anetare te ndryshem, duke bërë një konstatim që është shumë i dukshëm dhe shumë i dëmshëm në mesin e mentaliteve shqiptare. E kam fjalën për mentalitetin e turmës që manifestohet në shumë raste në mendimet e shumë shqiptarëve dhe konfrontimi i këtij mentaliteti me mentalitetin e ri, mentalitetin e individit të lirë. Dhe kjo krijon jo pak paqartësi, jo pak keqkuptime, jo pak fërkime, jo pak tension, jo pak energji të humbura kot në opinionin publik shqiptar. 

*Mentaliteti i turmës*

Mentaliteti i turmës është vetëm nje term jo-konkret qe nuk mund ta shikosh me sytë e ballit por me sytë e mendjes. Aftësinë për ta dalluar këtë për fat të keq e kanë vetëm ata indidë që e kanë veçuar veten nga turma dhe kanë filluar të ndërtojnë jetën dhe të vërtetat e tyre duke braktisur ato të turmës.

Mentaliteti i turmës manifestohet në forma të ndryshme në shoqëri, por ajo që është në thelb e njëjtë është përpjekja nga grupe/individë/forca të dukshme apo të padukshme për të imponuar një konformitet në mendim. Mënyrat se si kjo realizohet janë nga më të ndryshmet, nëpërmjet dhunës, nëpërmjet forcës llogjike, nëpërmjet teorive dhe ideologjive të reja e të vjetra. Ky imponim që prodhon një konformitet në shoqëri në zemër të vetë ka shkeljen me këmbë apo shtrembërimin e lirisë individuale, dhe njerëzit që ndërmarin inisiativa për të promovuar këtë konformitet nisen gjithë nga kendvështrimi elitar: Elita përballë popullit të thjeshtë; udhëheqja përballë turmës. Objektivi i kësaj klike elitare është pushteti, pushteti ideologjik që ata kanë mbi turmën, të cilën mund ta përdorin për qëllimet e tyre. Kurse viktimat, njerëzit e thjeshtë në mes të turmës, heqin dorë gati me pavetëdije nga liria e tyre si njerëz për t'iu nënshtruar një indoktrinimi psiqik.

Shembuj per kete nga historia shqiptare dhe aktualiteti shqiptar jane te larmishme dhe gati dramatike. Në kujtesën e afërt shqiptare kemi 50 vjetët e rregjimit komunist, ky fëmija përpara se të shqiptonte fjalën Nënë e Baba duhet të mësonte fjalën Parti dhe Enver. Kurse prindi i asaj fëmijë, nuk e merrte moralin e jetës së tij nga libra te shenjta fetare si Bibla e Kurani, por nga Veprat e Shokut Enver. E mbarsur kjo me dhunën që impononte konformitet ose neutralizim fizik, krijoi një "njeri te ri" me një moral komunist që kish sheshuar plotësisht moralin dhe vetëdijen e njeriut të vjetër. Dhe fatkeqësisht, shembulli komunist nuk është i vetmi. Po të shkosh më përpara në kohë, Porta e Lartë dhe Sulltanët bënë një kryevepër me eksperimentin e tyre famëkeq mbi popullin shqiptar: nga popullin më të lirë e më krenar që theu gjithë ushtrinë e perandorisë, 500 vjet më vonë shqiptarët do të ishin populli më besnik i Sulltanit në mbarë Perandorinë. Dhe ky mentalitet turme nuk kish pushtuar vetëm popullin e thjeshtë, ky mentalitet kish infektuar edhe një segment të iluministëve shqiptarë: ditën që Ismail Bej Vlora do të ngrinte flamurin në Vlorë e do ta shpallte Shqipërinë të pavarur nga Porta e Lartë, Theofan Noli dhe Faik Konica nga Amerika do të bënin thirrje komunitetit te shqetësuar shqiptar në Amerikë se "Vetëm një Shqipëri autonome nën protektoratin e Portës së Lartë mund t'u mbijetonte planeve të fqinjëve për ta copëtuar." Dhe në këtë pikë, pyetja që më vjen mua ndër mend është: Ishte frika e copëtimit nga fqinjët apo fakti që ata nuk mund ta konceptonin dot popullin shqiptar si të lirë e të pavarur që i shtyu dy prej kokave të kohës që të jenë kaq kontradiktorë në një nga momentet më të lavdishme të historisë shqiptare? Siguria e turmës përballë pasigurisë së lirisë individuale.


*Konformizmi i mendimit, pozitive apo negative?*

Në këtë pikë dikush mund të pyesi si pa të keq: ku qenka pra e keqja e të menduarit njësoj, a nuk është kjo në vetvete qëllimi prej  të cilit lind uniteti në një shoqëri e në një komb? A nuk mendon se të mendosh njësoj në turmë është në vetvete strategjia më e mirë për të mbijetuar? Dhe të gjithë këta që mbrojnë këtë ide, se të menduarit njësoj në turmë është në vetvete vitaliteti i një shoqërie, mund të sjellin edhe citatin e heroit tonë kombëtar, Gjergj Kastriotit, se "Bashkimi bën fuqinë!"

Dy pyetje shumë legjitime që presin përgjigje nga kushdo. Po, llogjika na mëson se ata njerëz që mendojnë njësoj, janë më të prirur për të unifikuar forcat dhe interesat e veta për hir të një kauze të caktuar. Dhe në këtë pikë të gjithë jemi dakord dhe nuk ka vend për debate. Problemi lind tek mënyra apo procesi shoqëror për të arritur këtë objektiv. A është i njëjtë uniteti proletar komunist i popullit shqiptar i diktuar nga klika në pushtet me unitetin politik të shqiptarëve në këto 2 dekadat e pluralizmit? Sigurisht që nuk është njësoj dhe kjo nuk shihet vetem në krahasimin e monizmit me pluralizmin; një-partinë me sistemin shumë-partiak. Kjo vihet re mbi të gjitha mbi zgjedhjen që njerëzit kanë për të zbuluar, artikuluar, investuar interesat e tyre si njerëz. Nuk është më klika në pushtet që zgjedh drejtuesit e vendit, është vota e gjithësecilit dhe shkrirja e interesave të shumicës e shprehur me votën e lirë e cila dikton drejtimin e vendit.

Po marr si shembull sistemin politik shqiptar pasi ky është shembulli më i dukshëm dhe më aktual në shoqërinë shqiptare dhe ky manifeston më së mirë përplasjen e mentalitetit të turmës me mentalitetin e individit të lirë. Shumë shqiptarë, edhe pas plot 2 dekadash pluralizmi e kanë të vështirë të mendojnë, ca më pak të besojnë, se ata kanë lënë pas epokën komuniste. Shumë prej tyre ushqejnë iluzione se kjo është një demokraci e komanduar, ku klika komuniste e transformuar në një fantazmë të padukshme ushtron kontrollin e vetë mbi gjithë jetën politike të vendit. Shumë të tjerë ushqejnë iluzione se vota e tyre nuk ka vlerë dhe se pushteti në Shqipëri nuk ndryshon duar pasi shumica e shqiptarëve votbesuar një parti të caktuar, por se kështu do bota apo X qeveri e huaj. Të gjitha këto janë simptomat e trashëguara të divorcit të ngadalshëm midis mentalitetit të turmës dhe indvidit të lirë. Pluralizmi politik në Shqipëri erdhi brenda një dite, por pluralizmi i mendimit shqiptar nuk ka mbërritur ende në mendjet e të gjithë shqiptarëve edhe pas 2 dekadash.

Për t'i dhënë një përgjigje pyetjes, konformizmi i mendimit nuk është aspak i dëmshëm për aq kohë sa kjo puqje e mendimit vjen si rezultat i një procesi të vetëdijshëm të brendshëm që ndodh si pasojë e konsumimit të lirisë së gjithesecilit. Nëse 3.5 milion shqiptare lexojnë veprën e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe pasi njihen me jetën e veprën e tij dalin në përfundimin se ai është heroi ynë kombëtar, ai është babai i kombit, ai është burimi i identitetit tonë si popull, ai duhet të jetë shembulli i jetës për të gjithë ne brezat pas nesh, atëherë kemi arritur me një mirëkuptim që i kalon kufijtë e mendimit dhe prek ato të intelektit e shpirtit. Por nëse nga 3.5 milion shqiptarë, vetëm 100,000 prej tyre kanë lexuar e mësuar jetën e veprën e Gjergj Kastriotit, dhe pjesa tjetër e njohin atë vetëm nga goja e X apo Y, pavarësisht se kemi të bejmë me një konformizëm në mendim, ky unitet në mendim nuk ka për t'i rezistuar kohës, pasi është një unitet i propaganduar e jo i mishëruar.


*Mentaliteti i individit të lirë*

Individ i lirë është ai njeri që jeton në një shoqëri të lirë, ku liria buron nga dëshira/aspirata e njeriut për të jetuar i lirë. Të jetosh i lirë do të thotë të mendosh lirshëm, të shprehesh lirshëm, te arsimohesh lirshëm, të punosh lirshëm, të ndërtosh jetën tënde lirshëm. Njeriu i lirë krahas kënaqësisë dhe krahëve që të fal liria, pranon edhe përgjegjësinë që vjen me të: jam unë ai si njeri i lirë përgjegjës për jetën time dhe të familjes sime e askush tjetër. Duket si dicka afer mendjes apo jo? Po u jap nje shembull historik per te ilustruar qarte dallimin midis epokës së lirisë që shqiptarët po jetojnë sot dhe epokave të djeshme që ata të parët tanë jetuan dje.

Kur nje udhetar i globit dëshironte të mësonte mbi Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët në kohën e Perandorisë Osmane, kush i jepte përgjigje pyetjes së tij? Sulltani me anën e fermaneve të tij që i përsërisnin me të madhe tellallët në mes të kazabasë. Kur erdhi fjala për të vendosur kufijtë e shtetit të ri të pavarur shqiptar, kush vendosi për të? Fuqitë e mëdha të kohës të përfaqësuara në nivel ambasadorësh në një prej kryeqyteteve të Evropës! Kur i njëjti udhëtar dëshironte të mësonte diçka për Shqipërinë gjatë 50 vjetëve të rregjimit komunist, kush i jepte përgjigje pyetjes së tij? Diktatori Enver Hoxha me anën e dhjetra veprave që mbanin emrin e tij që ishin një rishkrim i paturpshëm i mbarë kujtesës kolektive historike shqiptare. Pra me pak fjalë, për plot 600 vjet ose më shumë, shqiptarët kanë qenë një popull memec dhe me të meta mendore, pasi nuk ka se si te shpjegohet ndryshe fakti që dikush tjetër fliste në emër të popullit shqiptar.

Por a ishin shqiptarët një popull memec dhe me zhvillim të vonuar mendor? Menjëherë ndër mend na vijnë demonstratat me të cilat shqiptarët rrëzuan rregjimin më të egër komunist të Evropës në fillimet e viteve 90. Për çudinë e të gjithëve, fjalët e para që dolën nga buzët e shqiptarëve të thjeshtë të mbledhur turmë ishin "Liri Demokraci". Liria simbolizonte ushqimin e mohuar shpirtëror për një popull të ndrydhur deri në shpirt. Demokracia, edhe pse një fjalë e re dhe e huaj, simbolizonte ndryshimin e madh. Askush nuk mund ta dinte e parashikonte ndryshimin e madh që rezervonte e ardhmja, por të gjithë kishin besim tek një e ARDHME NË LIRI! Dhe dy dekada në liri besoj se kanë mjaftuar që i madh e i vogël të kuptojnë se liria sjell një ndryshim të pandalshëm.

Cilat ishin ndryshimet e mëdha do të pyesni ju? Shqiptaret flakin tej moralin komunist dhe veprat e shokut Enver dhe vihen në kërkim të moralit të ri të jetës së tyre, moralit që do ta zbulojnë e ndërtojnë vetë ata. Shqiptarët flakin tej hekurat e izolimit në bunkerin me emrin Shqipëri dhe fluturojnë për herë të parë lart e larg në qiellin e mohuar. Nëse për 50 vjet bukën e gojës së çdo shqiptari e raciononte Pushteti Popullor, në liri çdo shqiptar e vret mendjen e punon për të nxjerrë bukën e vetë të gojës. Nëse për shekuj me rradhë u mësuam të heshtim e tu lëmë rradhën perandorëve, sulltanëve e diktatorëve të flasin në emrin tonë, tani në liri u dashka që secili prej nesh të japi mendimin e tij. Nëse për shekuj me rradhë shtresa shoqërore në shoqëri ishte trashëguar apo e diktuar nga simbioza me pushtetin e tiranit, tani në liri suksesi qenka i diktuar vetëm nga aftësitë, talenti dhe puna e secilit. Nëse për dekada të tëra shqiptarët visheshin e silleshin njësoj në mënyrë të disiplinuar e uniforme, liria na solli jo vetëm veshjet e ndryshme shumëngjyrëshe por edhe frymën e individualitetit.

Frymën e individualitetit, që e kthen një njeri në një individ të lirë, e marrim sa herë që mbushim mushkëritë me ajrin e pastër në liri: ky ajër i pastër simbolizon konsumimin e lirisë sonë personale.


*Përplasja e mentalitetit të turmës me mentalitetin e individit të lirë*

Eshte interesant leximi i forumit, pasi per nje sy observues të praktikuar, është shumë e lehtë klasifikimi i mendimeve që shprehin anëtarët sipas dy mentaliteteve përkatëse. Dhe për të mos mbetur vetëm ne trajtimin teorik të gjërave, dua të jap disa shembuj konkretë pasi të gjithë përballemi si pa dashur me këto dy mentalitete në forum.

Mentaliteti i turmës manifestohet tek ata anëtarë të forumit që kanë maninë të shprehen në vetën e parë shumës. "Ne shqiptaret..." dhe duke i qëndruar larg vetës së parë njëjës. Kurse tek ata anëtarë që kanë përqafuar mentalitetin e individit të lirë, efekti është i anasjelltë; ata shprehen gjithmonë në veten e parë njëjës: "Unë mendoj se..." duke i qëndruar larg identifikimit me shumicën. Turma priret gjithmonë nga dëshira për uniformitet sjellje dhe mendimi kur individi i lirë priret gjithmonë nga dëshira për të krijuar një identitet ndryshe që është krejtësisht personal dhe e dallon atë nga të tjerët. Dhe kjo përplasje në mënyrën e të shprehurit, është sa jo-domethënëse edhe kuptimplotë. Është jo-domethënëse pasi forma e shprehjes nuk mund te diktoje brendinë e mendimit të shprehur. Ashtu sic është shumë kuptimplotë pasi dëshmon këndvështrimin e personit që e shpreh atë mendim: këndvështrimi i përgjithshëm përballë këndvështrimit personal.

Një tjetër kontekst i observimit të kësaj përplasje është mënyra se si anëtarët në forum i afrohen temave dhe debateve. Këtu kam parasysh procesin analitik të formulimit të mendimit përpara se ai të shprehet në një temë. Nëse dallimi i parë ishte në formën e shprehjes, dallimi i dytë është në sasinë dhe cilësinë e mendimit të shprehur. Do të shihni në shumë tema mendimi te shprehura nga anëtarë të ndryshëm që janë shumë të ngjashme jo vetëm në mesazhin që përcjellin por edhe në gjatësinë e tyre. Shumë anëtarë do të hedhin një mendim që nuk është më shumë se 2 fjali apo një paragraf i gjatë; ose do të komentojnë e replikojnë mendimin e dikujt tjetër që nuk i përshtatet kornizës së konformitetit të mendimit të shumicës. Ashtu sic do të shohësh të njëjtët anëtarë që të ankohen për gjatësinë e mendimeve apo artikujve të publikuar në forum. Nga ana tjetër, shohim anëtarë që shprehen gjatë dhe në mënyrë të plotë në një temë në forum, pasi kanë lexuar me durim shumicën e mendimeve të shprehura mbi atë temë. Të krijohet përshtypja sikur grupi i parë i anëtarëve e kish formuluar mendimin e vetë për temën që në leximin e titullit të temës, kurse grupit të dytë iu desh pak kohe për tu njohur me të gjitha faktet dhe larminë e mendimeve te shprehura ne temë për të bërë një gjykim personal mbi temën. Dhe në këtë pikë, dikush mund të dali e të thotë se ky është "dallimi intelektual", por fakti që ka plot intelektualë në forum që mund të identifikohen shumë mirë me sjelljen e grupit të parë, më bën mua të besoj se intelektualët nuk gëzojnë imunitet nga mentaliteti i turmës.

Një tjetër mënyrë shfaqje e kësaj përplasje të madhe midis dy mentaliteteve është ajo që unë e quaj "testi i budallait". Jo pa qellim, kohe me pare une hapa nje teme ne forumin e filozofik me nje titull te pazakonte dhe shume provokues: Sa budalla jeni? Pasi tema qendroi e hapur per nje kohe relativisht te gjate dhe pasi mori me qindra reagime nga me te larmishmet nga anetaret e forumit, kushdo qe mund te lexonte temen mund te dilte ne perfundimin llogjik se Forumi Shqiptar i ka te gjithe anetaret e zgjuar e nuk ka asnje budalla. Ne fakt, une isha i vetmi budalla ne forum, ose me mire te themi une isha i vetmi budalla qe e dija qe jam budalla. Edhe sot e kesaj dite, jam i bindur qe shume anetare ne forum nuk e kuptuan qellimin e hapjes se asaj teme qe nuk testoi vetem shkallen e tyre te budallallekut por testoi edhe shkallen e tyre te zgjuarsisë. Ose më mirë të themi testoi sinqeritetin e mendimit që ata shprehin në forum. Une e quaj si "testi i budallait" pasi budallai me i madh i kesaj bote eshte ai qe nuk njeh njerez me te zgjuar se vetja. Dhe kjo manifestohet hapur ne forum kur nje anetar i caktuar shkruan ne nje teme dhe jep nje mendim kur njohuria e tij per ate qe diskutohet eshte zero. Kurse nga ana tjeter, anetare te tjere zgjidhin leximin ne heshtje ne ato tema ku nuk kane njohuri te mjaftueshme per te dhene nje mendim. 

Nje tjeter observim qe manifestohet ne formen e nje fenomeni eshte ai i "mikut dhe armikut", "patriotit dhe tradhetarit". Turma e ndjen gjithmone nevojen e ulerimes si nje forme e artikulimit te pushtetit e forces se saj. Kunderpergjigjia vetëmbrojtëse e individit të lirë i cili ndihet i kërcënuar nga ulërimat e turmës është forca e arsyes dhe së vërtetës. Turma mundohet të tiranizojë e shtypi zërin ndryshe të individit të lirë kurse individi i lirë mundohet që të krijojë një identitet të dallueshëm nga ai i turmës. Këtë e shohim të manifestuar shpesh në forum në formën e kërkesave drejtuar stafit të forumit për të përjashtuar një anëtar të caktuar sepse: a) është një besimtar fanatik mysliman/orthodhoks/katolik/ateist b) është tradhëtar c) është turp qe po shan Amerikën...Ajo që më vjen mua automatikisht në mendje është ajo pyetja retorike që nuk ka nevojë për përgjigje: nëse një anëtar përjashtohet nga forumi, a do të thotë se ai do të ndryshojë mendim e nuk ka shqiptarë të tjerë që mendojnë si ai?! Në thelb qëndrimi i tillë ka intolerancën që mentaliteti i turmësa ka ndaj mendimit ndyshe nga ai i turmës. Kjo nuk përbën shqetësim për mentalitetin e individit të lirë që edhe pse mund të mos jetë dakord me mendimin e dikujt tjetër, e respekton atë si mendim të lirë dhe si një pasqyrim me ngjyra të plota të realitetit shqiptar.


*Procesi i clirimit nga mentaliteti i turmës*

...vazhdim

----------


## adidu

E ke trajtuar ne menyre shume interesante Albo, por vetem nga nje kendveshtrim. Kete nuk ta them per te te gjykuar, apo akoma me keq per te te paragjykuar, pasi ti vete jo vetem e di, por ne menyre teper elokuente e hedh si dorashka e kaloresit, qe fton per dyluftim  gjithekend me kendveshtrime te ndryshme.
Kjo sa per hyrje. Ne vazhdim do mundohem te gjej kendin e prizmit per kendveshtrimin tim, te cilin asesi nuk e quaj te pakundershtueshem dhe absolut, por si dorashke paralele me tenden, me te cilen ftoj ne "dyluftim" kedo qe ka argumenta per ta kundershtuar, ne kendin e prizmit tim ose ne kendin e prizmit te tij. Ose/edhe ta mbeshtese duke e perforcuar me argumenta akoma me bindese.Tere kete reference hyrjeje nuk e bej per te shpalosur elokuencen e te shkruarit, por thjesht per te evidentuar sa me fort ,qe tema te cilen ke hapur eshte ne njefare mase per ne shqiptaret si "kutia e Pandores".
Pikesepari mentaliteti i turmes ne trevat ku jetojne shqiptare eshte teper(per te mos thene ekstremisht) iracional. Per kondrapeshe po i referohem mentalitetit te turmes se popujve gjermanik qe karakterizohen thelbesisht nga racionaliteti. Natyrshem del pyetja per kedo, se cfare ndryshimi ka mentaliteti iracional shqiptar(i turmes) me mentalitetin racional te gjermaneve(turmes), perpara se te dalim ne mentalitetin e individeve respektive, te cilet perkatesisht jane racional dhe iracional. Per sqarim paraprak mentaliteti iracional i turmes se shqiptareve perballet(apo drejtohet) nga individe racionale dhe tek gjermanet e kunderta. Shembulli me tipik per gjermanet eshte Hitleri, nje qenie tejet iracionale ne formimin e tij, qe per hir te terrenit te racionalitetit te turmes, arriti ta ktheje iracionalitetin individual ne bindje racionale dhe te vetvetijshme te turmes gjermanike. Konceptualiteti i turmes racionale karakterizohet nga nje mentalitet tejet konservator, qe nga pika e references ngul majen e nje kompasi dhe rajevizon nje rreth te mbyllur hermetikisht me rreze te percaktuar rrepte nga qendra. Hitleri as me shume e as me pak me te njejten rreze kompasi zhvendosi me iracianiletin e tij piken e qendres duke krijuar rathe te rregullt qe mbivendoseshin dhe njekohesisht nderprisnin njeri tjetrin. Per turmen racionale gjermane. e rendesishme ishte qe te mos levizte asnje milimeter rezja, panvaresisht se qendra e rrethit zhvendosej here pas here sipas iracionalitetit te individit Hitler.
Ndersa per ne shqiptaret nuk ka rendesi se sa hapet apo mbyllet rrezja e kompasit, e rendesishme eshte qe individi te jete racional dhe te mos levize piken e mbeshtetjes ne qender. Me pak fjale i ashtuquajturi konservatorizem tek ne shqiptaret nuk eshte si rezultat i bindjeve solide te turmes per te mos levizur rrezen(si rezultat perimetrin e rrethit), por si "detyrim" konservator ndaj individit qe i drejton per te mos levizur nga qendra. Po aq sa abuzoi Hitleri me konservatorizmin e rrezes dhe te perimetrit, po aq dhe mos me keq abuzojne individet ne Shqiperi qe na drejtojne me nguljen e gjilperes se kompasit ne nje pike, duke e bere grope dhe njekohesisht duke terhequr rrathe te medhenj e te vegjel sipas deshires se tyre. Kjo vjen si rezultat i atij fenomeni te vecante qe lidhet me popujt e lashte, ku individi eshte koke me vete dhe nuk respekton rrezen e rrethit per te mbijetuar, por iniciativen individuale. Cdo individ kerkon te sulmoje dhe fitoje qendren e rrethit dhe jo te bashkepunoje me te tjeret per ruajtjen e rrezes dhe shperndarjen uniforme te te mirave materiale dhe shpirterore per te gjithe. Ne nuk mblidhemi te bashkepunojme per te percaktuar individin me te afte i cili te percaktoje qendren e rrethit, por luftojme mes vetes. Me perllogaritesi, me hileqari, me i paafti, me shtypesi, me i pashpirti kap qendren e rrethit te bere brime dhe pasi vret e shkaterron paraardhesin ngul kompasin e tij per te hequr rrathe sipas oreksit te tij. Te tjeret e durojne me hipokrizi dhe i nenshtrohen duke shkelur mbi parimet e tyre dhe te mases qe perfaqesojne ne pritje te dites kur ta shkaterrojne per te ngulur majen e kompasit te tyre dhe per te hequr rrathet me rrezen qe ju vjen per mbare.
Te me falni qe ne njefare menyre u mora teresisht me parabole dhe metafore, por iracionaliteti i mentalitetit te turmes shqiptare dhe racionaliteti(per vetveten) i atyre qe arrine te na ngulin kompasin ne qendren e zemres eshte kaq i komplikuar sa nuk dalin mijera faqe per ta analizuar ne menyre narrative.
Respekte per te gjithe

----------


## Albo

Adrian, faleminderit që merr pjesë në këtë temë duke dhënë mendimin tënd me vlere.

Ke hequr një paralele të goditur me popujt gjermanofolës, dhe jam plotësisht dakord me këndvështrimin tënd, kam vetëm disa rezerva të vogla me formulimin e mendimit tënd. Unë nuk cuditem që ne i japim brylin njëri-tjetrit apo përpiqemi qe të kthehemi në qendra e rrethit, sic e quan ti, pasi është e vështirë të ecësh me këmbët e tua dhe të rruash kontrollin kur je në mes të turmës. Njeriu më racional do të shkelet me këmbë nga buajt e tërbuar që përplasin këmbët në tokë.

Rezerva tjetër që kam me formulimin e mendimit tënd janë dy fjalët kyce të mbingarkuar me kuptime që lënë vend për keqkuptime: "konservatorizmi" dhe "iracionalizmi". E kam të qartë që me konservatorizëm ti ke parasysh në mendjen tënde besnikërinë ndaj mentalitetit të trashëguar, ashtu si me iracionalizëm ke parasysh aplikimin e pakët të arsyes. Unë do iu qëndrova larg këtyre termave për arsyen e thjeshtë se nuk e shoh këtë problem në aspektin e ngushtë politik (konservator-liberal) apo në aspektin intelektual (arsyeja përballë absurditetit). Mendoj se do të ishte shumë me vlerë që të identifikonimin fenomenin në fillim, të ilustronim shtrirjen e tij në jetën e shoqërisë e mendimit shqiptar duke bërë disa observime konkrete, dhe vetëm në fund të linim vend për vulën e subjektivitetit të gjithësecilit.

Respekte,
Albo

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Po marr si shembull sistemin politik shqiptar pasi ky është shembulli më i dukshëm dhe më aktual në shoqërinë shqiptare dhe ky manifeston më së mirë përplasjen e mentalitetit të turmës me mentalitetin e individit të lirë. Shumë shqiptarë, edhe pas plot 2 dekadash pluralizmi e kanë të vështirë të mendojnë, ca më pak të besojnë, se ata kanë lënë pas epokën komuniste. Shumë prej tyre ushqejnë iluzione se kjo është një demokraci e komanduar, ku klika komuniste e transformuar në një fantazmë të padukshme ushtron kontrollin e vetë mbi gjithë jetën politike të vendit. Shumë të tjerë ushqejnë iluzione se vota e tyre nuk ka vlerë dhe se pushteti në Shqipëri nuk ndryshon duar pasi shumica e shqiptarëve votbesuar një parti të caktuar, por se kështu do bota apo X qeveri e huaj. Të gjitha këto janë simptomat e trashëguara të divorcit të ngadalshëm midis mentalitetit të turmës dhe indvidit të lirë. Pluralizmi politik në Shqipëri erdhi brenda një dite, por pluralizmi i mendimit shqiptar nuk ka mbërritur ende në mendjet e të gjithë shqiptarëve edhe pas 2 dekadash


Pyetja qe duhet te bejme ne kete rast,eshte nese egziston vertet pluralizmi politik ne Shqiperi...shohim tendenca,nga forcat politike qe ndodhen ne pozite,per t'i bere te tyret te gjitha pushtetet ne menyre qe te mos hasin pengesa ne realizimin e planeve te tyre...shohim oponence nga ana e opozites,por sa reale eshte kjo kundershti"...per me teper,ato qe ju i quani iluzione,jane ndodhi reale..te gjithe jemi deshmitare te dhunimit te votes se lire..raste te tilla kane ndodhur ne c'do proces zgjedhor ne keto vite te ashtuquajtura "pluralizmi politik"..
Mentaliteti i turmes ne kete rast eshte,jo i pandryshuar,por skeptik dhe me te drejte..

Gjithesesi,personalisht mendoj se pluralizmi i mendimit Shqiptar,ka ecur dhe do te ece paralelisht me ate politik,ose per te qene me i sakte,me pak me teper avance se ai politik..

----------


## Zemrushja

C'fare eshte turma?

Nje budalla hedh nje gur ne lume te gjithe i vene nga pas (shprehje e urte popullore)

Atehere, kta te gjithe qe i vene nga pas eshte "turma" !! (Padyshiiiiimmmm)

A do ishte e mundur te shembej komunizmi ne Shqiperi nese nuk do kishte "turme". Sigurisht qe jo. 

A eshte e nevojshme te dihet mendimi i turmes? Per kete do te thoja Jo. 

A nxitin/propagandojne idete e tyre politikanet/liderat ? Sigurisht qe po. 

Pse e terheqin "turmen, kur ata jane kaq 'racionale'? Pse pikerisht kerkojne te perputhin iracionalitetin me racionalitetin? C'fare domosdoshmerie ka?

A ka "mendim te lire" ndonese eshte demokraci? Jane shume te pakte ata njerez qe mendojne ndryshe nga te tjeret. Jane gjithashtu shume te paket ata qe dine te respektojne mendimin e lire te dikujt tjeter. 

Atehere, a mund te themi se demokracia eshte e bazuar ne "turme" derisa shumica e vendeve sot e ksaj dite ne mbare boten bazohen ne kete term? Mendoj se PO.

A jane shumica e politikaneve sot ne Shqiperi pjes e turmes? Jo, jane liderat e ksaj turme te paorientuar shqiptare. Dhe si te tille nuk e kane mendjen (flas per shumicen e liderave) se si te zhvillojne vendin, se si te japin ide te reja per te dale nga situata ne te cilen eshte krijuar, se si te ndihmojne ne zhdukjen e informalitetit, se si te mendojne ndryshe nga turma. Gjithcka eshte e bazuar ne "fjale shum te bukura" dhe "perralla te shkeputura nga libri 1001 net".

Mendimi i lire vazhdon......

----------


## Baptist

Para se gjithash nuk ekziston dicka si: "Mentaliteti i turmes"
Nuk e di kush e zbuloi, se nje dicka si ajo qe ne e definojme si "turme" mund te kete mentalitet. Sepse turma nenkupton dicka ekstremisht heterogjene, dhe te ndhodhur aksidentalisht ne te njejtin vend dhe ne te njejten kohe, per shkaqe absolutisht te paparputhshme.

Ndonese kam pritur nderkohe nje korrekture te ketij kategorizimi. Mbase autori e kishte fjalen per dicka sic eshte "psikologjia e masave" e te ngjashme qe eshte shkence me vehte dhe mjafte e zhvilluar. Por deri atehere "no further comment" ...

----------


## dardajan

> Nuk është më klika në pushtet që zgjedh drejtuesit e vendit, është vota e gjithësecilit dhe shkrirja e interesave të shumicës e shprehur me votën e lirë e cila dikton drejtimin e vendit.


Ketu e  ke  shum  gabim sepse  eshte  perseri   klika ne  pushtet qe  vendos,  kjo  per  arsyen e  thjeshte qe kandidatet  per  te  cilet  voton  populli  zgjidhen  nga  klika me  menyra  nga  me  te  ndryshmet  dhe  i  paraqiten  popullit  per  votim ,  pra  vota eshte e  lire  por  per  te  votuar  listen e  klikes ,  Popullit  i  duhet  te  zgjedhe  vetem  se  me  ke  klike  duhet  te  behet dhe  kjo  zgjedhje  shpesh nuk  behet  per  arsye kombetare,politike  ,ideologjike, e  sociale  por  per  arsye puro  te  interesave  personale.



> e cila dikton drejtimin e vendit.


Vota e  lire nuk  dikton  drejtimin  e  vendit por  drejtimin  e  klikes dhe  kjo  e  fundit pasi  ka  marre  votat   per  4apo 5  vjet  mund  ta  drejtoje  timonin  nga  ti  doje  qefi  dhe  populli  nuk  ka  asnje mjet  demokratik  per  ta  kundershtuar  kliken qe  ka  marre  votat , edhe  pse  ajo  e  con  timonin  nga  te  doje.
Demokracia  shum partiake  nuk  eshte  shkalla  me  e larte e  demokracise  pasi  brenda saj  ka  shume  boshlleqe  humnera  dhe  vrima  te  zeza.
E  vetmja  kunderpeshe e  popullit  ne  kete  pike eshte  nje  kuvend   popullor  me anetare  te  zgjedhur  nga  gjiri  i tij  ku  ideal  te  vetem  do  kene  KOMBIN  dhe  Popullin  e  jo  lloj  lloj  teorish M-L ,Liberale,pseudo-demokrate,Demokrate, e  turli far  gjonash  te  cilat jane  shkaku  i  vertet i ecjes  mbrapa  te  turmes.
Vetem  nje  kuvend  i tille  do  nxjerre  ne maje  ajken e  "turmes" dhe  do  ti  sherbej me  besnikeri kesaj  te  fundit.Ndersa  klikat  kushdo  qofto  ajo do  mbroje  vetem  interesat  e  rrethit  te   saj.  Ai  rregulli  me  rrathe  dhe  me  qender  rendese  eshte  i  vlefshem  vetem  per  klikat dhe  ata  qe  perbejne  dhe  mbeshtesin  keto  klika.
Ndersa  mentaliteti  i  "turmes"  duhet  kuptuar  ne  kete  menyre  sipas  meje :

Ndryshimet sasiore (turma) cojne gjithmon  ne  ndryshime  cilesore (individi), dhe  ato  cilesore ne  sasiore , dhe  sa  me  i  shpejte dhe  shpeshte  te  jete  ky  cikel aq  me  shum  ndryshon  edhe  mentaliteti  i " turmes " ku  pas  disa  ciklesh  mentaliteti  i  turmes se  ciklit  te  tretet  psh  do  kete  mentalitetin e  individit  te  ciklit  te  pare.

Turma  qe  ndodhet brenda  rrethit , eshte    turma e  nje  klike  te  caktuar  dhe lufta qe  behet  atje  per  te  zene  qendren  e  rrethit behet  per  zgjeruar  apo  ngushtuar rrezen  e asaj  klike. Ndersa " turma " e  vertet  ndodhet  jashte rratheve  te  klikave dhe  me  shume  individ  te  lire  por  qe  nuk  duan  te  behen  pjese e  atyre  rratheve  sepse ato  jane  si  ato  rrathe qe  ben  nje  gur   i  hedhur    mbi  siperfaqen e  ujit  ne  kohe  te  qete, ndersa  ne  kohe  me  stuhi  ato  rrathe nuk  duken  me.

----------


## drity

E gjej me vend te nenvizoj dhe komentoj disa paragrafe qe i konsideroj jo korrekt (per te thene me te pakten).

Keta paragrafe jane paragrafe kyçe ne postimin e mesiperm, gje qe i ben vendimtar ne kuptimin dhe vlersimin e temes se hapur.




> ... lexojnë veprën e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe pasi njihen me jetën e veprën e tij dalin në përfundimin se ai është heroi ynë kombëtar, *ai është babai i kombit, ai është burimi i identitetit tonë si popull*,


Skenderbeu eshte nje nder bijte e kombit Shqipetar dhe jo "babai".
Ai nuk eshte "burimi" por kontribues ne identitetitn tone kombetar.

Identiteti Shqiptar i ka rrenjet shume me thelle ne mijvjeçare.
Tregues i pa mohueshem i kesaj eshte gjuha qe ne te gjithe flasim.





> Por nëse nga *3.5 milion shqiptarë*, vetëm 100,000 prej tyre kanë lexuar e mësuar jetën e veprën e Gjergj Kastriotit,


Kur flasim per kombin do te ishte mire te perfshime te gjithe pjestaret e kombit, pra te themi "nga 9 a 10 milion shqiptare".




> Kur nje udhetar i globit dëshironte të mësonte mbi Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët në kohën e Perandorisë Osmane,* kush i jepte përgjigje pyetjes së tij? Sulltani me anën e fermaneve të tij që i përsërisnin me të madhe tellallët në mes të kazabasë*.


Fatkeqesisht, ky zakon i keq vazhdon edhe sot, per shembull kur perfaqesuesit e ndonje institucioni fetar jane te importuar pra jo shqiptare. Fale teknologjive te sotme te informacionit tellallet e tyre perhapin idete e tyre dogmatike ne çdo skaj te planetit.




> *Pra me pak fjalë, për plot 600 vjet ose më shumë, shqiptarët kanë qenë një popull memec dhe me të meta mendore*, pasi nuk ka se si te shpjegohet ndryshe fakti që dikush tjetër fliste në emër të popullit shqiptar.
> 
> Por a ishin shqiptarët një popull memec dhe me zhvillim të vonuar mendor? Menjëherë ndër mend na vijnë demonstratat me të cilat shqiptarët rrëzuan rregjimin më të egër komunist të Evropës në fillimet e viteve 90.


Konkluzioni i paragrafit te mesiperm eshte qe kombi shqiptar gjate 600 vjeteve eshte karakterizuar nga zhvillimi i vonet mendor, dhe kjo ndryshoi vetem ne vitet 1990.

Personalisht nuk gjej ndonje arsye objektive per te konsideruar me te meta mendore 20 brezat e fundit te ketij kombi.

----------


## mondishall

Fatkeqesi e shumices(te ashtuquajtures turme) ka qene dhe mbetet mirebesimi tek individi. Kultivimi mirebesues, i ushqyer ne rrethana kohe te caktuara nga akte dukese te individit, ka sjelle per pasoje ndjekjen e individit nga masa, perkrahjen ndaj tij, votimin per te, deri hyjnizimin e tij ne raste qe dihen mire tashme. Per sa kohe eshte rruajtur forca e me pas inercia e kesaj force mirebesuese dhe adhuruese, ka vazhduar ekzistenca brenda kufijve te harmonise e dualitetit, shumice -individ. Cenimi i tij, sjell pashmangesisht, lekundjen e mirebesimit dhe lindjen e kontradiktes, qe sipas mases cenuese con ne pakenaqesine e shumices ndaj individit. Raporti harmonik tashme eshte prishur dhe as shumica nuk eshte me "naivja" e dikurshme, as individi nje idhull per masen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ!

----------

